# First 2008 deer



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

3--d said:


> View attachment 465406
> 
> 
> short season for me i guess....
> ...


Congrats on a nice deer:thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Nice deer Andy! Shoot that from your back step?:wink:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*back step*

Close Rob....if you mean back steps, 15 ft up...yes it was in my back yard
Notice it was with a Bowtech?...i didnt use my patriot, pro 40 camo or red Pro 40.

I used the SUPER ACCURATE, SUPER SPEEDER, LOW FEED BACK , HOLDS LIKE A ROCK....82ND AIR BOURNE

I think i said that right didnt i? :tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice looking buck! What part of Ontario?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*ontario*

I live between Kingston and Napanee
This year has been really good to me...got my self a bear and a big old deer in the same season.
Going to have to buy another freezer:wink: or have alot more shoot nights over at my place..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Andy.That is a very nice buck. Dan


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> Close Rob....if you mean back steps, 15 ft up...yes it was in my back yard
> Notice it was with a Bowtech?...i didnt use my patriot, pro 40 camo or red Pro 40.
> 
> I used the SUPER ACCURATE, SUPER SPEEDER, LOW FEED BACK , HOLDS LIKE A ROCK....82ND AIR BOURNE
> ...


Still shooting that speedy thing at a girly 49 pounds?:wink:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Still shooting that speedy thing at a girly 49 pounds?:wink:


Yep...you know how us old guys hate to pull back alot of lbs..:wink:
We keep enough lbs some where else....LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Still shooting that speedy thing at a girly 49 pounds?:wink:



Seems to me the girly 49 pounds is workin for him. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

Nice buck.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Methinks you call that one the "Testarossa buck"

Congrats buddy, that's a fine looking deer. Looking forward to seeing how he tastes


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Well done Andy.Charles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yup`mmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Nice shoot`n better eating... way to go ted :darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*bowtech*

Who would have thunk a bowtech could reach out and touch him
eh!
LOL

Congrats buddy
Is his daddy around??

Tinker


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*P.s.*

Thats a Bowtech 49lbs 
with 62ft/lbs of KN
Loven it


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> Who would have thunk a bowtech could reach out and touch him
> eh!
> LOL
> 
> ...


Dont worry buddy....the big one has your name on it 

Andy


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

3--d said:


> Dont worry buddy....the big one has your name on it
> 
> Andy


Yup, you just have to keep your peepers open Bri


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*picture*

That picture looks like Mike Atkinson....Wait, that cant be mike , that gun still has a sight on it....LOL

Opps...did i say that out loud


Andy

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/darkbeer.gif
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/darkbeer.gif


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*My Lunch*

I thought something was funny when the leftover turkey dinner went missing the other day that basturd i show him..

LOL

Tinker


----------

